# i3 820m oder i5 hd4000



## shotta51 (15. Februar 2014)

hallo,
ich brauche nun ein laptop für die uni. budget max. 400€ 

ich habe diese 2 laptops in die nähere auswahl genommen:
Hewlett Packard HP Compaq 15-a024sg Notebook 15,6" Core i3-3110M 4GB RAM 1000GB GT 820M 1024 MB bei notebooksbilliger.de
HP Compaq CQ58-d69SG Notebook [39cm 15,6"; Intel Core i5; 4GB; 500GB HDD; FreeDOS] bei notebooksbilliger.de

nun ist die frage ob ein i3 reicht, dafür kriege ich die stärkere grafikkarte, oder den i5 mit inten hd4000 graka.
die 1TB hdd ist mir egal, 500GB reichen auch locker.

brauche den laptop hauptsächlich für office und vielleicht um filme anzugucken. selten mal ein browser spiel oder free2play wie battlefield heroes.
der rechner sollte halt fit sein und nicht tausend jahre brauchen um ein pdf zu öffnen.

lieber den i3 und dann übertakten?

lg shotta


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2014)

i3 und i5 unterscheiden sich nur durch den Takt, Kernanzahl ist die Gleiche.
Zusammen mit der 820m kannst du genau so gut den i3 nehmen.

Bei einer iGPU würd ich unbedingt die neueste (bezahlbarste) nehmen, HD4600.
Generell würd ich lieber einen Haswell statt eines Ivy`s nehmen.
Die Effizienz (Wärme/Strom) merkst du beim Notebook viel eher als bei einem Desktop.

Die Benchmarks der 820m/720m kennst du?
NVIDIA GeForce 820M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## shotta51 (15. Februar 2014)

gibt es denn ein notebook mit hd4600, dass 400€ kostet?
eher nicht oder? die gibts wohl erst bei 400+ 

also würdest du den i3 mit 820m nehmen?

PS: 
lieg ich richtig, dass der i5 duch die onboard grafikkarte so stark ausgebremst wird, dass man gleich den i3 mit eigener gpu nehmen kann?


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2014)

Weder der i3 noch der i5 werden dich einbremsen, du könntest genau so gut einen Pentium nehmen.
Beim Notebook ist die Grafikkarte der größte Bremser.

Ich würd den i3 mit der 820m nehmen.


----------



## shotta51 (15. Februar 2014)

danke für dein tipp 

und wie ist das mit meiner vermutung? die hd4000 hat doch keinen eigenen speicher und keinen eigenen prozessor oder?
also macht die cpu auch die arbeit der grafikkarte mit oder?


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2014)

Die Grafikeinheit ist unter dem gleichen Heatspreader wie die CPU daheim.
Grafikkartenspeicher wird vom RAM geklaut.


----------



## shotta51 (15. Februar 2014)

gibt es eig schon möglichkeiten den i3 dann zu übertakten oder lässt dies das mainboard nicht zu?


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2014)

Bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen gibt es bei den Laptops generell kein Übertakten.
-> Nein


----------



## iTzZent (15. Februar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> i3 und i5 unterscheiden sich nur durch den Takt, Kernanzahl ist die Gleiche.
> Zusammen mit der 820m kannst du genau so gut den i3 nehmen.
> 
> Bei einer iGPU würd ich unbedingt die neueste (bezahlbarste) nehmen, HD4600.
> ...



nana... ein i3 hat kein Turbo, wodurch er deutlich langsamer wie ein i5 ist ! Des weiteren sind Ivy Bridge CPU´s sparsamer wie die aktuellen Haswell CPU´s.... 35W vs 37W TDP (abgesehen von den HighEnd i7 Modellen ohne "2" am Ende)

@*shotta51* Übertakten geht natürlich nicht. Das funktioniert bei Notebooks genauso wenig wie im Desktop Bereich... da gibt es extra die "K" Versionen, welche man übertakten kann. Bei Notebooks kann man nur die aktuellen Haswell i7 CPU´s ein wenig übertakten.

Des weiteren würde ich dir kein Gerät von HP empfehlen, die sind nicht gerade langlebig. Gebe lieber etwas mehr Geld aus... dann hast bei weitem mehr Leistung. Des weiteren würde ich die GT820M auch nicht empfehlen... diese ist eigentlich nur eine uralte umbenannte GT540M. Sie basiert nach wie vor auf dem uralten Fermi Kern ! Hier mal ein anständiges Gerät mit 2 Jahren Garantie und inkl Windows 8.

Medion Akoya P6643, Core i3-3120M, 4GB RAM, 1TB (MD 98477) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i3-3120M, 2x 2.50GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 1TB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GT 740M, 1GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1366x768, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 5in1 (SD/SDHC/SDXC/MMC/MS/MS Pro) •  Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64bit • Akku:  Li-Ionen, 4 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.12kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre

Die GT740M ist mehr als doppelt so schnell wie die "alte" GT820M. Des weiteren gibt es hier ein vollwertiges Windows 8 inkl Datenträger (sehr selten!). Man kann also auch problemlos eine "frische" Windows Installation durchführen, ohne Recovery Tools & Co. *Wenn* Medion das gleiche Gehäuse wie beim P6640 verwendet, gibt es hier eine grosse Revisionsklappe, wodurch man den Lüfter sehr leicht reinigen kann. Des weiteren gibt es denn auch einen freien mSATA Slot.


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> nana... ein i3 hat kein Turbo, wodurch er deutlich langsamer wie ein i5  ist ! Des weiteren sind Ivy Bridge CPU´s sparsamer.... 35W vs 37W TDP.


 
Und was hab ich gesagt?
Bis auf den Takt gibt es keinen Unterschied.
Diese 2W sind theoretischer Natur, Haswell hat die Spannungswandler integriert und die stärkere iGPU.
Haswell ist im Notebookbereich besser als Ivy.

Was willst du um 400€ erwarten?
Dafür bekommt man halt nur die 820m,  dein Alternativnotebook kostet auch 80€ mehr. (inkl. Windows)


----------



## iTzZent (15. Februar 2014)

Ja, es kostet mehr, ist aber auch deutlich besser... Und das ist auch nicht das einzige Gerät, welches deutlich besser ist....
Acer Aspire E1-572G-54204G50Dnkk (NX.M8JEG.018) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lenovo G500s, Pentium 2020M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, GeForce GT 720M, Windows 8 (59393077) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Verarbeitung und Wartungsqualität bei weitem besser und inkl Win8, GPU identisch mit GT820M)

Wobei das Medion nach wie vor noch eines der besten Geräte in dieser Preisklasse ist.

Takt und Turbo sind etwas anders... ein Takt liegt immer an, ein Turbo nur bei Bedarf und der ist auch um einiges höher, wodurch der Performanceunterschied schon enorm ist.


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Takt und Turbo sind etwas anders... ein Takt liegt immer an, ein Turbo  nur bei Bedarf und der ist auch um einiges höher, wodurch der  Performanceunterschied schon enorm ist.


 
Haarspalterei, der Turbotakt liegt auch immer an.
Entweder die CPU taktet sich im Leerlauf runter oder taktet auf seinen maximalen Takt.
Der i3 taktet dabei auf seine 2x2,4GHz oder wie der i5 2x3GHz (Turbo auf allen Kernen)
Der Performanceunterschied liegt hier bei 600MHz.


----------



## Professor Theorie (15. Februar 2014)

An deiner Stelle würde ich, anstatt mir einen solchen Plastikbomber anzutun, mich vll. auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umschauen. Für Office benötigst du keinen i5 der allerneusten Generation, eine SSD und ein schmales (nicht vermülltes) System sind da wesentlich wichtiger. Meine Empfehlung wäre es, ein gebrauchtes Thinkpad oder HP Elitebook etc. für 200-300 Euro zu kaufen und dazu in eine 250GB-SSD zu investieren. Gerade im etwas kleineren Bereich (11-14 Zoll) gibt es eine riesige Auswahl bei Händlern (mit Garantie) oder halt wesentlich günstiger in Foren (wie dem THinkpad-Forum) oder Ebay von Privatpersonen. Gerade im Hinblick auf Akkuleistung, Tastatur und Robustheit sind die Thinkpads oder Elitebooks den normalen Consumer-Geräten bei weitem überlegen.


Wenn du dich nicht auf Gebrauchtware einlassen willst, aus welchen Gründen noch immer, würde ich eher zu den Kandidaten hier tendieren:

Lenovo Edge e530 und ähnliche Derivate mit geringerer Größe oder das

Acer Aspire e1-572 als aktuelles Gerät mit sehr gutem Display


----------



## shotta51 (15. Februar 2014)

okay der plan ist wie folgt.
ich werde mein netbook asus eeepc 1005px verkaufen und hoffe auf weitere 70€

also sagen wir, mir stehen 450€ zur verfügung.

und KEIN WINDOWS, ich brauche kein windows, ich spiele so oder so mein win 7 ultimate auf.


----------



## iTzZent (15. Februar 2014)

Naja, zocken kannst mit ner GT820M auch vergessen... da musst schon etwas mehr hinlegen oder gebraucht kaufen. Hier mal ein schönes Gerät in deiner Preisgrenze:

MEDION AKOYA P6638 (MD 99171) 39,6 cm/15,6" i3-3120M 1 TB HDD 4 GB RAM Windows 8 | eBay

Die GT635M stammt zwar auch noch aus der alten Fermi Generation, hat aber bei weitem mehr Leistung wie eine GT820M. Des weiteren hat dieses Gerät noch einen freien mSATA Slot und eine recht anständige Verarbeitung. Grosser Vorteil hier, es gibt eine grosse Revisionsklappe und der Lüfter ist im Handumdrehen ausgebaut. In Sachen Preis/Leistung/Ausstattung das mit Abstand beste Gerät.

Oder den Nachfolger mit bei weitem schnellerer Grafikkarte und 8GB Ram: MEDION AKOYA P6640 MD 98642 39,6 cm (15,6") Notebook 39,6 cm Intel Core i3 8 GB | eBay für *469,- *Hier gibt es aber keine Revisionsklappe mehr.. und einen mSATA Slot gibt es auch nicht mehr, zumindest nicht frei zugänglich.
Gerade weil du spielen willst, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle die Preisgrenze von 400Euro nochmal überlegen... mit der Leistung, welche du dort bekommst, wirst du nicht zufrieden sein.


----------



## shotta51 (16. Februar 2014)

kann man bei dem P6640 den akku rausnehmen?

auch ohne revisionsklappe kann ich das ganze teil doch auseinander nehmen oder? also sodass ich an ram etc komme.

was erwartet mich bei "b-ware", der preis ist ja mega günstig. nicht das ich dan kratzer übern ganzen display habe.


----------



## iTzZent (16. Februar 2014)

Ja klar kann man das Akku rausnehmen. Ram, HDD und CPU sind auch austauschbar, nur Medion hat wohl bei dem Medion die Wartungsklappe eingesparrt... so habe ich es zumindest im folgenden YouTube Video erkannt. Medion Akoya P6640 - Unboxing in GERMAN!!! - YouTube

So wie es aussieht, kann man den Unterboden leicht entfernen, siehe hier: Medion Forum Support • Akoya P6640 (MD 99220) - mSATA-Nachrüsten : Laptops und dort befindet sich denn auch der ersehnte mSATA Port ! Also spricht nichts gegen das P6640, abgesehen von den 70Euro Aufpreis. Die würde ich aber auch echt investieren... mehr Ram und deutlich bessere Grafikkarte...

Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
Platz 103 NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M
Platz 154 NVIDIA GeForce GT 635M

B Ware heist bei Medion meist "sehr guter Zustand". Es sind halt Ausstellungsstücke oder ggf. Kundenrückläufer. Sie sind technisch einwandfrei und geprüft. Ich habe schon so einige B Ware Geräte bei denen bestellt, stets perfekter Zustand. Man hat halt nur 12 Monate Gewährleistung... das ist einer der grössten Unterschiede.


----------



## shotta51 (16. Februar 2014)

noch ein paar fragen:

1. warum feierst du so medion notebooks? ich habe die qualität von elektronischen aldi geräten immer als eher minderwertig gesehen.

2. gibt es für den medion p6640 überhaupt die passenden treiber für win7 64bit?

Nachtrag:
http://www.medion.com/de/service/_l...582&prod=MEDION AKOYA P6640 (MD 99220) A-DE S

sieht nicht so rosig aus, gibt nur für win8 bios updates


----------



## iTzZent (16. Februar 2014)

1. weil ich schon seit über 10 Jahren Notebooks verkaufe, repariere und warte und somit schon so einige Geräte in der Hand hatte. Gerade in letzten Jahren hat Medion gezeigt, was sie wirklich können... Sicher gab es damals viele Probleme, aber die hatten weniger was mit Medion zu tun sondern ehr was mit den Teileherstellern.... so sind viele Geräte mit Nvidia´s Geforce 8400M und 9300M verreckt, weil Nvidia einen Fehler gemacht hat.  Die Geräte bietet halt ein optimales Preis/Leistungsverhältniss und haben dennoch eine anständige Qualität. Medion ist auch der einzige Hersteller, welcher stets die Datenträger für eine Windows Neuinstallation mitliefert, bei den meisten anderen Herstellern muss man diese sogar noch selber brennen und erhält dann meist nur eine Recovery Version, Medion legt stets 2 Datenträger mit in den Karton. DVD 1 ist das Betriebssystem alleine, so das man eine frische, nackte Windows Installation durchführen kann und auf DVD 2 befinden sich denn Treiber & Programme, welche man nach Bedarf installieren kann. In den letzten Jahren hat Medion auch sehr viel Wert auf die Wartungsfreundlichkeit gelegt, so das auch jeder Laie die Geräte problemlos reinigen kann. Des weiteren gibt es auf Medion Geräte, wenn man sie im Aldi kauft, stets 3 Jahre Garantie !

2. selbstverständlich gibt es Windows 7 Treiber. Ich weiss nicht, woher diese Meinungen immer kommen, das es für IRGENDEIN Notebook keine Windows 7 Treiber gibt. Die Teilehersteller wie Intel, Nvidia, Realtek & Co liefern stets Windows 7 Treiber ! Nur weil der Gerätehersteller keine Windows 7 Treiber liefert (weil er nicht darf... Lizenzbestimmungen dank Mircosoft!), heist das nicht, das es keine gibt.... Du kannst ja schliesslich auch ein Windows 8 auf einem 10 Jahre alten Notebook installieren.... Und was das Bios angeht, auch mit einem "Windows 8" Bios kann man selbst noch Windows XP installieren. Im Bios kann man stets den UEFI Modus auf Legacy umstellen und den Secure Boot deaktivieren, schon gibt es keine Probleme.

Niemand zwingt dich, Medion Geräte zu kaufen. Ich persönlich weiss, das  es anständige Geräte sind. Ich nutze auch selber seit einigen Jahren  Medion Notebooks und komme damit bestens klar. Und was den Service  betrifft, der ist genauso wie bei anderen Herstellern... 

Medion gehört übrigens schon seit 3 Jahren zu Lenovo. Seit dem haben sich die Geräte auch so massiv in die positive Richtung verändert ! Dennoch arbeitet Medion recht eng mit MSI zusammen, was man vorallem an der Gamingserie "Erazer" sieht.

Abgesehen davon spricht nichts gegen Windows 8. Wenn einem die Optik nicht gefällt (denn das ist das einzige, was sich verändert hat), der soll sich ClassicShell installieren. Dies ist ein kleines, sehr nützliches, Programm, welches dafür sorgt, das der "Metro Screen" und die aktiven Ecken verschwinden. Des weiteren gibt es ein vollwertiges Startmenü, welches man sich sogar selber anpassen kann.... da kann man sich aussuchen, ob es das Startmenü aus Windows XP, Vista oder Windows 7 sein soll....  Es gibt also keinen Grund, nicht das originale Windows 8 zu verwenden !


----------



## shotta51 (16. Februar 2014)

Habe halt in der Vergangenheit eher schlechtere Erfahrungen mit Medion gemacht, bzgl. Qualität.

Wenn die Qualität beim p6640 stimmt, dann,sollte dem kauf nichts im weg stehen.
Wie Du schon sagtest bietet Medion hält das beste p/l verhältnis


----------

